# Micromax to Assemble Phones in India From Next Year



## Empirial (Nov 11, 2013)

Micromax is gearing up to start assembling its phones in its Rudrapur plant in India by the first quarter of the 2014, PTI reports. “We have a plant in Rudrapur and have already started assembling of phones on trial basis there. It will be commercially launched in the first quarter of next year,” Rahul Sharma, Micromax Co-founder has told PTI. The company was lately in news for hiring Hugh Jackman for the Canvas Turbo smartphone and was also reported to be soon expanding business to European markets via Russia. The company had also revealed its plans on launching 4G LTE capable device in India soon. But with this news, it seems that there is much more on the company’s cards in terms of expansion.

Micromax currently imports its devices from companies in China. And while it does have a plant in Rudrapur in India, Micromax does not use it for assembling or manufacturing phones here. However with the rate of growth the company has been witnessing in the last couple of years, it now plans to start assembling devices locally.

According to Sharma, the indigenous company closed last year at about Rs 3,168 crore and now is aiming to double its turnover to Rs 6,000 crore by the end of this financial year. “We are on track to be a billion dollar company by FY 14,” Sharma told PTI.

Micromax clearly is betting big on the Indian market. And considering the IDC’s report which recorded it as the second most smartphones shipping company in India in Q2, 2013, the company has set its benchmarks in the smartphones market in India which is now ruled by Samsung and was once ruled by Nokia.

Source : Micromax to assemble phones in India from next year: Report | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 11, 2013)

I would buy them just to support Indian economy. We need more jobs. Good going, Micromax!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

*salutes MMX*
Atleast now a Democratic Brown man will be laughing his way to the bank rather than some communist yellow person


----------



## josin (Nov 11, 2013)

Happy to hear that..I'll be more happier if they also develops CPUs too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *salutes MMX*
> Atleast now a *Democratic Brown man will be laughing his way to the bank *rather than some communist yellow person


Commander you speak with wisdom,and Indians are great copiers or copycats(except some few universal genius...),at least MMX learnt a great deal from China.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Commander you speak with wisdom,and* Indians are great copiers or copycats*(except some few universal genius...),at least MMX learnt a great deal from China.



And those Chineses are any less???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

let them start and concentrate on quality. my best wishes.


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 11, 2013)

Not a word against thee, here on, from my mouth, mmx


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2013)

Its a start.. A proper start..
what would be the proper logical step for a company to grow ? Better R&D and in-house manufacture.. That seems like a good step..
Nice work MMX..
Hope they improve their service as well..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2013)

At last we are thinking *positively* and acknowledging the true fact about Micromax.

I shall wait till 2015 and then buy a smartphone from Micromax,after looking into the facts,that how much the company deserves and surges ahead in all respects,mainly the* quality control* of its products.


----------



## funskar (Nov 12, 2013)

Best of luck to Micromax


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 12, 2013)

One thing is for sure, now they won't be called as "chinese", as some people do.

I'm happy. Good for our country and its people.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 12, 2013)

Desi Brand


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 12, 2013)

competition  will be certainly increased which is good for consumers.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 12, 2013)

Loved Micromax, And always will  Go MiCROMAXXXXXXXX Go... Their Blow and unlock feature from the canvas series was something different  They have potential... Soon they will be the number Smartphone brand in india... According to some reports they are aiming at it and it seems that the micromax's sales rate is higher when comparing samsung it seems, since they have awesome budget phones... (dont know how much of it is true  ) But still, At the rate they are going they will achieve it easily  fingers crossed...


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope that they do. But this move was definitely unexpected , atleast from some company like Micromax.
:shocked:shocked:shocked:shocked


----------



## Theodre (Nov 12, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I hope that they do. But this move was definitely unexpected , atleast from some company like Micromax.
> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:




They are not those chinese phone manufacturers anymore, like some may call them...


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 12, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> They are not those chinese phone manufacturers anymore, like some may call them...



They never were. They were and are Chinese phone re-brander unless their Factory starts producing .


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 12, 2013)

Initially I guess the only difference will be that the same pieces are assembled in India instead of China. We should not expect any sudden drastic improvements in quality or design.

However as after this they would need to get the spares into the country anyway, it may improve the after sales service experience. Just may.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 13, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> They never were. They were and are Chinese phone re-brander unless their Factory starts producing .


Rishi hopefully,they *will*.
Micromax has a huge user base in India,their Profits are in good shape...so they will definitely go for manufacturing facilities.

Remember Videocon in its old days,though it was a startup company in India,by India,some of the components used to be imported from abroad. But now mostly/nearly  all are manufactured here...with a good quality control.
Thanks and Salutations to the able leadership by Mr. Venugopal Dhoot.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 1, 2013)

^You don't get it. Manufacturing or assembling in India doesn't change the facts. What we are talking about is this:

1) Company selects ODM/OEM circuit and production design from design house
2) ODM/OEM completes necessary customization and software/hardware changes
3) ODM/OEM indulges in circuit deisgn, testing, implementation, production of parts
4) Parts brought over to India, finally "made" here (this can even imply that only the products are boxed and manuals printed inside India and they can still brand it as "made in India). This doesn't change anything and I doubt it even has a significant cost benefit. The only reason they would be doing it is to ensure better availability to the supply chain.

In short, don't get your hopes up about quality and "creating jobs", this is solely aimed at increasing the marketing output.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2013)

^Every company has a trough and surge state...that they have to pass.
Micromax is doing as they are able to take a considerable amount of Market share pie.Hopes should rise about quality and job creation,because they indicate the better health of any company,which can utilise its fund properly according to economical situation.
As for quality,which is the most obvious and prime aspect of any manufacturing company to survive/exist,Micromax has obviously increased the quality aspect,otherwise it wouldn't see the fruits of Profit in this era of Depression in Economy.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 1, 2013)

good ....some employment will be created in india ...plus a little more cheaper , the one thing to look out for will be  quality , support and service .


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 2, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:
			
		

> As for quality,which is the most obvious and prime aspect of any manufacturing company to survive/exist,Micromax has obviously increased the quality aspect,otherwise it wouldn't see the fruits of Profit in this era of Depression in Economy.



No. Quality is not what it takes to survive. It's marketing and design choices. Think about it this way: Nokia has hands down better build quality than Samsung phones on average. Who sells more? It's not because of the choice of materials or durability, it's because of design decisions and marketing strategies.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> good ....some employment will be created in india ...*plus a little more cheaper* , the one thing to look out for will be  quality , support and service .



i doubt this. they import cheap chinese phones here ,that is why we are getting their phones cheap.  if they manufacture themselves, they will find difficulty in reducing the cost down.


----------

